# Beta nipping anubias?



## plantedbetta15 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi, i'm sorry if ive posted this in the wrong section, i'm new to i'm barely getting the hang of this. anyway, my betta is in a 10 gallon with some anubia nana and anubia(regular size?). i've noticed its starting to nip at the big anubia, i haven't been able to find any info on why its doing this or any previous history of bettas eating or destroying plants. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the form! I don't know enough about planted tanks to say why your Betta is nipping the Anubis, so i'll leave this to the more experienced members. However, he could be hungry or stressed? How often do you feed him? Does he have any tank mates that might stress him out? Anyway, I hope other members can help and I hope you enjoy this form


----------



## plantedbetta15 (Apr 1, 2016)

pugpower08 said:


> Hi, welcome to the form! I don't know enough about planted tanks to say why your Betta is nipping the Anubis, so i'll leave this to the more experienced members. However, he could be hungry or stressed? How often do you feed him? Does he have any tank mates that might stress him out? Anyway, I hope other members can help and I hope you enjoy this form


doesn't seem stressed and eating schedule hasn't changed, still twice a day, occasional blood worms but not very often. tank mates are just 6 pygmy cory catfish. but they never seem to bother the betta or vice versa, they all kind of go about their own business. the corys mostly always stay at the bottom and the betta up top and mid level


----------



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

hmmm I don't know why he's nipping it then...like I said another member will likely know why. Have you actually seen him eating it? Because it could be the pygmy cory's. Maybe he just has a weird habit lol. It sounds like you have a nice setup for your Betta though


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Hi there,

Are the plants new to the tank? He may be trying to teach it who's boss! lol. My female betta InfraRed would nip at anything new I'd place in her tank.

Also, could there be little crawly things on the plant? Maybe your betta is trying to eat planaria or snails off of the plant.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah my best guess would be that there's some tiny stuff living on the plants like BettaBeau said and he's just eating them


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

One of my giant boys (Boss) does that too.Last week during his water change I noticed little bite marks on the edges of some of the anubias leaves,also during the same water change a little piece of wisteria broke off and he raced over and ate it,lol.I waited expecting him to spit it back out,but he didn't and seemed to like it. It was then that I noticed there are parts on his wisteria plant that he had bitten right back to the stem.

None of my other boys do this with any of their plants,but Boss is by far my friskiest betta.He is the only one who will chase and bite my finger and bite at the gravel vac. I think he just enjoys bashing up the plants a little,lol.


----------



## pasqualesmum (Jan 31, 2020)

Hahaha my little boy just loves smashing up stuff in his tank has absolutely destroyed his hairgrass he's like a little dodgem cart he's hilarious


----------

